# 2 Canisters????



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello!

While planning my 150g., I read on here somebody suggesting 2 canister 
filters for a tank in similar size...? Are you serious? I really thought I would 
be okay with one (Eheim 2128 w/heating)... That would also mean twice as
many ugly green pipes & things in the tank.... ](*,) 
What would be the reason for one filter not being enough? not enough water
circulation, not enough filter media?
Just for the heck of it, I filled my filter baskets with media (just can't wait to
get started here, lol) one basket contains a full 2 liter box of Ehfisubstrat, 
and I still can fill the 3rd basket with another 2 liter of some media.

I would like to hear how you have your large tank setup as far as filtration.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The 2128 Specs out at turning about 250gal hr under optimal rates. Thats barely one turn per hour. Not much circulation in a tank that size. The heater specs out to be approx 215w. I'm going to hazard a guess that not going to be sufficient either. The media amount is a non issue, the plants themselves are excellent bio filters. What you are looking for if circulation.

Some alternatives:

Add a second 2128. Could get to be a bit expensive as these are not inexpensive units. Also would have double the tubing for the tank. Will effectively double the circulation and heating capability and add redundancy in the event of a failure. 

Ditch the 2218 and go for a 2260. Does not offer the heating elements so either in-line heating or heaters would have to be hung in the tank. Does offer a good bit more more circulation ability but is a pretty massive unit. 

Run a sump. Heaters and other paraphernalia can be stashed in the sump. Over sized pump throttled back with valves offer all the circulation needed with the ability to add more if needed. Poorly designed will out gas CO2 at a prodigious rate. 

These are but a few of the many possible permutations. Others I'm sure will chime in with ideas.


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

I guess it all makes sense... I dont mind buying another of
these 2128, I just like the way they are built (BTW, great
price on those @ petsmart). 

I like this idea of redundancy, and twin heating as well.
What I don't like is to add 2 more ugly-*edited* green tubes in
my tank... ADA sells some nice glass ones, but for a 
certain price... 

So, you would put 1 input + 1 output at each end of the
tank, right? the input of Filter A together with output of 
filter B on one side and so on. How do you guys & gals
set it up? Any pictures would be appreciated! 

I think I'm gonna need to call my buddy electrian, here!!!!
If I calculate quick, 1 x 15 amp. circuit is just barely going
to be enough, LOL What a monster project this is turning
out to be! and I love it! [smilie=k:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, it is purely a flow issue. When your tank becomes the forest of plants that it will, flow is greatly reduced. As Nathan said the flow of that filter is already way too low. A cheap alternative to two canisters is to run one canister and a power head inside the tank. You can also add an aquaclear quickfilter to the powerhead whenever you want to polish the water. Either way you may want to look into a more powerful canister. That flow rating is only with ideal conditions. Once it starts to filter it will be reduced.


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

So how would you plumb all this, taking in consideration the fact that I want
to avoid as many pipes in the tank as possible? Also I was thinking about 
replacing the output perforated tube by the "soft-flow" thing whatever they
call it, much less intrusive, and could be mounted from the back side of the
tank, to shoot water towards the front (seen this suggested somewhere...).

Would like to know how you have done it on your large tank setups.
Thanks for all the help! :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## mrditty (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a 160 and use 3 canisters on it mainly for the circulation and I also tend to over stock the tank. If you are worried about the tubes being visable paint the out side of the back of the tank black this will give the tank more visual depth and the ugly black tubing tend to blend in. As to how I plumb them for the discharge use and open 90deg elbow on two 6" bellow the service on the 3rd I use a spray bar that is installed vertically here's some pics I'm learning a new camera so not the best photos 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mrditty2001/album?.dir=/e985

Duane


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've had the best luck by placing the intake and outlet tubes in areas that will have plants growing up to the top. There's nothing better at hiding ugly plumbing than a thick bunch of pretty plants.


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

Okay, I've just got my second 2128, along with some 
aftermarket piping. I was planning to install it "crossed",
intake A + output B on the left side, intake B + output A
on the right side, for a better circulation (see pic.)
Would that work allright? I want to leave the center of the
tank free of equipment, for leaving an "open space"
(Amano style).


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I would think it'd be all right. I had thought of doing that myself actually if I ever get a bigger tank and use two filters. It sounds like a good idea anyway.


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 2 canisters?*

I have a heavily planted 130 gallon tank (72" x 18" x 24"). Long before I got the tank, I picked up an Eheim 2260 for half price in an "after Xmas" sale at a LFS. Luckily, the tank is situated right next to a large double door closet. I put the 2260 in the closet and run the input/output lines through the wall.

My tank has an overflow box built in, so the suction tube of the Eheim takes it's water from there. I split the pressure side in 2 (using standard Eheim fittings) and have them return the water to opposite ends of the tank.

As has been pointed out, once the plants grow in, they cut down on the circulation inside the tank. The solution I opted for was to pick up 2 Eheim 2248's (internal power filters), another "after Xmas sale" item. These are basically just very powerful pumps with foam filtration units attached. I placed these at opposite ends of the tank and used some sheet cork to disguise them from view. NOW I'm cooking! Tall plants sway in the currents as they would in a flowing river and the fish (Australian Rainbows) get all the exercise they need swimming against the current.

I agree with you that the green Eheim tubing isn't the most attractive, but if the back of your tank is painted black you can hide most of it behind the tank.

You mentioned that you were considering (dreaming about) the ADA Lily Pipes. I'm planning on ordering a couple of the P-6 (17 mm) Outflow Pipes for my big tank. Jeff Senski from ADG told me that is what he uses on a large display tank (160 gallon, if I recall), which is also filtered by an Eheim 2260. The Lily Pipe outflows are designed to provide a large volume of water at low pressure, so it won't hurt the fish by slamming them into a corner.

If you wanted more circulation, and have the budget for it, there is always the new electronic Tunze Turbelle's, designed to replicate the waterflow over a coral reef (way overkill for a f/w tank, but awesome for the power they pack). They can be controlled by a central controller. But these things aren't cheap. The Turbelle's are supposed to deliver their output over a much wider area than is typical for a power head, delivering a lot of water in as gentle fashion as possible. But each Turbelle costs over $200.00 and the controller is likewise expensive.

But think of the "bragging rights" something like this would give you! (My filter is bigger than your filter....)

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry, somehow lost track of this thread...
Well the tank is up & running with twin 2128 Eheims, and
I installed aftermaket tubes, clear/black plastic, which are
already pretty much gone behind the plants so it looks ok.

BTW, for those interested, these filters are equipped with
integrated heating (220W ea.), and so far it's plenty to
keep the tank at 25C (I wasn't sure it would do the trick).


----------



## hOAGART (Aug 18, 2004)

so wheres the pictures !


----------

